# Help someone



## Dickba (May 21, 2015)

I am about to go dulally...How on earth do you set the "Shoot  w/o lens" to on in a Panasonic DMC G3.
I have spent half the night trying to connect it to my telescope,the manual says turn it on BUT not how to do it. Any help would be greatly received...Hope the stars come out again tonight
DickBa


----------



## Dickba (May 21, 2015)

Forget my post I have just noticed the iA light was on......I must have had a senior moment..
I trust Jupiter will still be ready to have his pic taken...
DickBa


----------

